# Loose Bolts



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before but I would like to remind you to occasionally check the mounting bolts for your ac unit. I have been cleaning up the caboose from the last expedition and after cleaning the filters in the ac, I thought what the hey, may as well take the cover off and check.....yep, all 4 bolts loose.
One so loose I could unscrew it with my fingers with very little effort


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes I check mine routinely

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and if the bolts aren't tight then heat gets in also threw the loose seals


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I assume its easy to do but how do you do it??? I assume we all have the carrier units. What do you remove to get to the bolts and how tight do you go. I assume just hand tight with a wrench. I looked but dont see how to get to them or really where their at. Thanks.......


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I assume its easy to do but how do you do it??? I assume we all have the carrier units. What do you remove to get to the bolts and how tight do you go. I assume just hand tight with a wrench. I looked but dont see how to get to them or really where their at. Thanks.......


Not a problem Chief.
4 philips screws on the inside and you can drop the inside cover.
After the cover is off, you'll see the bolts inside. One in each corner.
These bolts hold the outside unit onto the roof. The kind of sandwich the inside and outside of the unit together on the roof.
There is a foam rubber gasket on the roof side of the unit and this gasket is compressed by the bolts to give the rooftop seal of the unit.
overtightening these bolts will over compress this gasket and cause it to start leaking.
Just tighten them down until they feel good and snug and be prepared to do it again next year.
not even a 1/2 beer job.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Got it, i get off at 0700 ( or whenever i roll out of the bunk ) and i will check Gilligan's work. Leave Mon for Urbanna Va for a few days camping. Thanks...


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Ours were loose when we first got the TT. I tightened them up (snug) and haven't checked them for a couple of months. Just make sure you don't get carried away and tighten up to much. There must be a point where the gasket is so compressed that it will fail - but I'm not positive at what point that will happen - or even if it will happen? That is the question..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

2 1/2 years and I still haven't checked them







Add that to the list.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe I read somewhere that the bolts must be tightened til the gasket is 60% compressed

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I believe I read somewhere that the bolts must be tightened til the gasket is 60% compressed


Oh, great. Another tool I need to buy....an air conditioner gasket compression monitoring device.









Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup they were loose and mine is new. Now in defense of Gilligan..... one was finger loose, one was finger tight and two were snug. I tightened them up in an "X" pattern only tighter then snug ( if that makes sense ) and it only takes a few minutes, i was shocked at why they were loose then i thought...... Hot, cold, hot, cold...vibration up and down the road, sun up, sun down.....i guess they just work loose. I feel better now and will check them every so often....thanks for the help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, mrw3gr! Always a good topic to keep in front of people.

Note to Travelers... You are awfully brave using that 'Gilligan' avatar around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great tip. I checked mine and please to report ... all tight.

Thor


----------

